# A very unhappy customer!



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

I sold a copy of "The Many Faces of Schwinn" on eBay. Here's what they thought of it. Barry


*philb701, *
​I suppose I have to wait for volumes 2, 3 and 4 for the actual schwinn headbadges and not local distributors! I'll leave you positive feedback but I'm feeling ripped off.


My response,

I'm sorry you don't like it. Just send it back, I'll refund your money and the shipping. No problem.

The book is advertised as being about the companies that sold Schwinn bikes and the badges they used. That's why it's called " The Many Faces of Schwinn". Thank you. Barry


Here's what the description said on eBay,

*This book is about the many beautiful and interesting head badges found on prewar & early post war Schwinn bicycles*​
The book is 8.5" x 11", 311 pages, 211 of which are color glossy photos of prewar Schwinn bicycles and the many, many beautiful and interesting head badges found on them.

I once read before WWII it was possible to purchase a Schwinn bicycle through 15,000 different outlets (it wouldn’t surprise me if it were more). This included barber shops, haberdashery shops, farm supplies, bicycle shops, hardware stores, department stores, and many other businesses.

A large portion of these companies had their own head badges made from a design they may have come up with, maybe their company logo, or some other design that the head badge company may have come up with. They then installed their company head badge on the Schwinn bicycles they sold. Schwinn bicycles were rebadged like this from the very beginning of Arnold Schwinn & Company in the late 1890’s, all the way through the 1950’s.

There are a few exceptions like Haack’s Cycle Shop. I’ve seen their badges on Schwinn Corvette bicycles up into the mid 1960’s. Haack’s may not have had permission though, I’ve read about several shops, and was told by several shop owners Schwinn was mad at them for continuing to put their dealer head badges on the Schwinn bicycles they sold.

When I first started researching for this book, I read there were over 200 different head badges that could be found on Schwinn bicycles, including both Arnold Schwinn and dealer head badges. I thought this was crazy talk, but I’ve found nearly 300 head badges at this point, and I’m positive there are hundreds more to be found. Just about every town had a bicycle shop selling Schwinn bicycles with their dealer head badge on it. Some of the outfits were only in business for a year or two, and then they were gone.

My favorite names are EZ Speed, sold by Our Own Hardware, and Kalamazoo Supercycle, sold by Illinois Cycle & Fitness. The letters in the name EZ Speed are made of lightning bolts, and look really awesome, and Kalamazoo Supercycle just sounds cool! Ha Ha Ha

Barry E. Gray​


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 29, 2019)

I think it's good to get honest critical feedback, positive or negative. If you get enough people complaining about the same thing, maybe they have a point. As you highlighted in your response, this was an issue of expectations not being met. If he's the only one, then that's on him, I say. Plus using the phrase "ripped off" is a bit harsh on his part.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

Only one out of 140.


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2019)

Another reason to not sell on ebay.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

It's basically a history book about the companies that sold Schwinn bikes before WWII. A large portion of those companies put their own badge on the bikes they sold. Lot's of really cool designs and names.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

catfish said:


> Another reason to not sell on ebay.



That's what I'm thinking, in fact I'm going to take down my ad right now. Good Idea catfish!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 29, 2019)

I got the book and it met every expectation and it’s super cool! Think he just misunderstood what the book was about


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I got the book and it met every expectation and it’s super cool! Think he just misunderstood what the book was about



Maybe that's it?

I hope he sends it back so we don't have any hard feelings. I certainly don't want to rip anyone off. Barry


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 29, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Maybe that's it?
> 
> I hope he sends it back so we don't have any hard feelings. I certainly don't want to rip anyone off. Barry



he'll send it back alright after he makes his own copies of it, I've already gone through stuff like this.....hope your an exception, best of luck


----------



## gkeep (Aug 29, 2019)

It sounds like someone who has no clue about the history of Schwinn or bike manufacturing in general. Maybe they thought it would be hundred of photos of the standard oval badge in different colors and finishes?  (Then again maybe it's someone pulling your leg and trying to wind you up?)


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

gkeep said:


> It sounds like someone who has no clue about the history of Schwinn or bike manufacturing in general. Maybe they thought it would be hundred of photos of the standard oval badge in different colors and finishes?  (Then again maybe it's someone pulling your leg and trying to wind you up?)



Ha Ha Ha

I suppose that's most likely it.


----------



## spoker (Aug 29, 2019)

yep he read /cpyied it now he wants his money back


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

spoker said:


> yep he read /cpyied it now he wants his money back



Maybe, but it is copyrighted and I still have all the badges, photos, files, and other information. I also have all the letters and receipts for money I paid to give me permission to use the photos, files, and other information in the book.


----------



## spoker (Aug 29, 2019)

ebay is a place where ppl can buy yourstuff look at it and want to send it back,a guy here sold a hood ornament for $1000,guy was able to end it back,the only problem was there was just an old stick in the return box,and know u canr look at it when its deliverd to make sure the tight stuff is there,there are way 2 many bad stories for ebay to be an option for the everyday guy 2 sell,they even want a cut of the shipping!!no thanks to ebay and paypal


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 29, 2019)

catfish said:


> Another reason to not sell on ebay.



Buy it, read it, complain and get your money back...sad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah, don’t take it personally, Barry.
This guy just wanted a pretty picture book with all of the Schwinn house brand badges in it.
Your book is exactly what I was hoping it would be.
The unusual and the obscure, with the back stories that most of us had not been aware of previously.
I realize that this book has been a labor of love on your part, and not an easy task by any measure, so understand your frustration by a review like that, but those are the pit falls of opening yourself up to the public at large.
You know what they say about opinions?
They are like as£#%[s, everybody has one.
You’ve just heard this guys.
Send him a roll of toilet paper and some baby wipes. Lol!
It’s a good book, and a great first attempt.
I for one, really appreciate all of your efforts on it.
So, thank you, Barry!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 29, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, don’t take it personally, Barry.
> This guy just wanted a pretty picture book with all of the Schwinn house brand badges in it.
> Your book is exactly what I was hoping it would be.
> The unusual and the obscure, with the back stories that most of us had not been aware of previously.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha

Thanks man!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 30, 2019)

Love the book. No more to say.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 30, 2019)

You can't fix stupid. If he didn't know what to expect from the book, it's his own fault for not reading the description.
It's also people like this, that have made me choose to never use ebay, and stop taking paypal.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 30, 2019)

I haven't paid much attention to the posts on this book. I thought it would be the factory badges as well.

looking at the completed listing even with the big write up it is not abundantly clear. 

*it needs to be stated in bold and red and italics and underlined that this book is not Schwinn Factory Badges but small stores that sold Schwinn bikes*

people don't read the listing. people definitely do not read big stories like what you posted. people buy things looking at their phone on tiny photos and not a computer screen. ebay ads need to be written so even dummies will understand what they are buying.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

It's factory badges as well. There are chapters that have names like Ace, Century, Excelsior and Henderson. I also have photos of all the Schwinn badges I know of at the beginning of the book. I've only found just over 20 prewar factory badges. The book would be pretty short if that's all it was about.


I think this is pretty clear,

*A large portion of these companies had their own head badges made from a design they may have come up with, maybe their company logo, or some other design that the head badge company may have come up with. They then installed their company head badge on the Schwinn bicycles they sold. Schwinn bicycles were rebadged like this from the very beginning of Arnold Schwinn & Company in the late 1890’s, all the way through the 1950’s. *


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> You can't fix stupid. If he didn't know what to expect from the book, it's his own fault for not reading the description.
> It's also people like this, that have made me choose to never use ebay, and stop taking paypal.



I agree,
I've messed up and didn't read the info or look at the photos closely on several items I've bought over the years, but I blamed it on myself. I don't understand that kind of thinking?


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 30, 2019)

It doesn’t matter how clear or how good the product description is, one knucklehead will always complain.
A while back I built and detailed three 1/72 museum quality Revell Type VII/Cs and sold them on eBay for decent money. I research each subject to make it as close as posible to the actual U Boat using Kriegsmarine U Boat  Waffe schemes particular to each boat and even to the same amount and pattern of flood holes. I had one smart a$$ complaint that the boat was painted too dark.  I even sent him a link to the Kriegsmarine  paint code directives yet he could not accept the evidence in front of him.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

Part of it may also be my definition of antique, prewar, vintage, etc. To me all of the above describes bicycles from before WWII, or just after. Some people most likely think of bikes from the 70's and 80's as antique, vintage, etc.? Maybe others think bicycles from the 90's fits the bill?


----------



## Surfrider Jim (Aug 30, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I sold a copy of "The Many Faces of Schwinn" on eBay. Here's what they thought of it. Barry
> 
> 
> *philb701, *
> ...



Barry, Ignore ignorance. Your day will be much better. And send me some info as to purchasing a copy. Thanks and have a great day. Jim


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 30, 2019)

less than 1% this guy...i wouldnt lose sleep over it Barry.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> less than 1% this guy...i wouldnt lose sleep over it Barry.



I won't, it takes a lot to get under my skin.

I just thought you folks would find it interesting. Like the one fellow said, you need to show both the positive and negative feedback. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

Surfrider Jim said:


> Barry, Ignore ignorance. Your day will be much better. And send me some info as to purchasing a copy. Thanks and have a great day. Jim



PM sent. Thank you John. Barry


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2019)

Ignorant buyer who didnt read.If he just wanted pics of headbadges that say Schwinn,he could google that.lol


----------



## bikiba (Aug 30, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That's what I'm thinking, in fact I'm going to take down my ad right now. Good Idea catfish!



sell it on amazon... you can even sell a digital copy


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 31, 2019)

If he was into classic Schwinn bikes enough to buy it I would think he would appreciate any information that was laboriously collected, assembled and made available. He wasted your time by purchasing it. On the other hand you did the Schwinn population a service by publishing it.


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 31, 2019)

You're going to encounter people like this throughout life. On Ebay, on Facebook, in your car (or bike), in the store, even here on The CABE. Although I gotta say they are pretty rare here. There are just some f♡♡♡♡d up people out there. If I ride one of my old bikes people are like, "DUDE! I love your bike". If I dress in Lycra on my skinny tire rocket ship, those same people will run me off the road.

That being said, I sell and buy classic bikes and parts here. Here there's a knowledge and love for bikes. Don't let it ruin your day Barry. When I get pissed I can do one of 3 things. I can have a shot (Jameson Black Barrel), smoke a joint (it's legai now) or go for a bike ride. The latter seems to work the best. Hope I see you out on the bike trail!


----------



## Pauliemon (Aug 31, 2019)

I forgot. If that turd sends the book back, PM me. ;o)


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> If he was into classic Schwinn bikes enough to buy it I would think he would appreciate any information that was laboriously collected, assembled and made available. He wasted your time by purchasing it. On the other hand you did the Schwinn population a service by publishing it.



Thank you very much!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 31, 2019)

Not your fault if people can't (won't) read. And this is yet another reason I won't sell on E-bay.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2019)

I had someone ask for photos from the book. Here you go. Barry


----------



## Dursley Pedersen (Aug 31, 2019)

I agree, people should read the adverts (wherever they are,, not just Ebay) most carefully to make sure they understand what they are getting. Love all those badges, BTW, even though I'm in UK and unlikely to ever encounter a Schwinn.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2019)

Dursley Pedersen said:


> I agree, people should read the adverts (wherever they are,, not just Ebay) most carefully to make sure they understand what they are getting. Love all those badges, BTW, even though I'm in UK and unlikely to ever encounter a Schwinn.



Thank you sir! I love the badges also, they're woks of art as far as I'm concerned. Barry


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 31, 2019)

Dude, the book is super chill. Demand the book be returned for a refund or do not deal.

If you sold it on eBay get ahold of them immediately and get it resolved. Place can be a whiny pain in the rear sometimes but communications are vital.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Dude, the book is super chill. Demand the book be returned for a refund or do not deal.
> 
> If you sold it on eBay get a hold of them immediately and get it resolved. Place can be a whiny pain in the rear sometimes but communications are vital.




I contacted him immediately, but no response. Last night I emailed him again and asked if he was going to send it back or not. Here's his response.

*Nope, noticed you are a self publisher, guess I'll just expand my hobby a bit.*

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 1, 2019)

Don't know if that was a swipe at you or you shut him up.


----------



## kreika (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey Barry imagine your on Richard Dawson era Family Feud. He says too you,”Number one reason we don’t do ebay anymore?”
You answer:”Idiots?”
“Number one answer!!
Ding ding ding, Winner!
Lol






I contributed a badge pic and would like to buy a copy of your fine book please. Pm me at your leisure.
Thank you,
Chris


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2019)

kreika said:


> Hey Barry imagine your on Richard Dawson era Family Feud. He says too you,”Number one reason we don’t do ebay anymore?”
> You answer:”Idiots?”
> “Number one answer!!
> Ding ding ding, Winner!
> ...



Ha Ha Ha 
Old kissin' Dickie Dawson! It's been a long time since I've seen him. Thanks for the memories. Barry


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 2, 2019)

I Love the book.  Only one person can make a book that thousands can read.  What has he written?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 2, 2019)

kreika said:


> Hey Barry imagine your on Richard Dawson era Family Feud. He says too you,”Number one reason we don’t do ebay anymore?”
> You answer:”Idiots?”
> “Number one answer!!
> Ding ding ding, Winner!
> ...




And he had Tootsie Roll Pops, lucky contestants! Wonder if one was the winning lollipop?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 5, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That's what I'm thinking, in fact I'm going to take down my ad right now. Good Idea catfish!



You can't please SCREW Bay!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 5, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> Thanks man!



Some times you gotta wipe the BABY!! Razin.


----------

